# Atlas Mk2 Gib Replacement



## Deadbolt47A (Oct 8, 2016)

Has anyone on here replaced the plastic gibs found on the Atlas 618  Mk2 lathe with something made of metal.
I know mine aren't not in great shape and was deciding what the best path to take replacing them would be,  replacing with original plastic or making new ones out of metal.  Thanks in advance.  
Eric


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 9, 2016)

If you have the capability, make it out of steel.  One of the few mistakes that Atlas made was shifting to plastic for gib material.


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Oct 9, 2016)

Agree with you about the move to plastic.  I suppose there was a reason to do it but it would sure have been nice if they hadn't.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 9, 2016)

other suitable materials:
bronze
brass
cast iron


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks Guys.  Ulma,  Your avatar picture reminds me of being in school and HAVING to be home on Thursday night to watch the A TEAM.

Eric


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 10, 2016)

Deadbolt47A said:


> Thanks Guys.  Ulma,  Your avatar picture reminds me of being in school and HAVING to be home on Thursday night to watch the A TEAM.
> Eric


Hi Eric,
i still watch the reruns


----------

